

Ask HN: where can I make the most money as an iPhone programmer? - starkfist

Are there countries where I could make more money than I make in NYC as an iPhone programmer?
======
kylelibra
To clarify, are you asking where you could move to join a company which pays
you the highest salary to be an iPhone programmer, or do you mean which market
is best for making your own apps and publishing them through the iTunes store?

I'm pretty sure you are talking about the first instance, but I want to make
sure.

------
freshfey
I think you are talking about if you're working as a developer right?

I feel like in Europe people are really looking for good iPhone devs in
general, because they can't outsource the whole project.

